
Now that RH is gone, is News.YC the next source for the latest startup news? - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/deathwatch/red-herrings-agony-242792.php
======
Sam_Odio
Looks like the phones at Red Herring went dead today:
<http://valleywag.com/tech/death-of-print/phones-dead-at-red-
herring-257953.php>

What do you think, outdated business model? Will news aggregators (possibly
News.YC) be taking over this space?

